# Silkess Babies and Retiree



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

newarrivals

Here's a litter that's now about 5.5 weeks old from Silkess. One girl and two boys! 

Any of you who know Briana (ilovemymaltese) know that's where she got her Gigi 

Edited to add: 

Cindy also has an almost 3 year old retiree named Mona Lisa. She's been spayed, all shots UTD, and just had a dental done. Here's the link to her: 

Mona Lisa


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Cindy is also offering a retired girl too


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

The babies are so tiny and cute! The mom is beautiful too. Btw, I love Gigi...she's such a doll!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! gosh i could never sell them on lol what sweeites. I didnt know thats where Gigi was from, i love all her pics of facebook, gigi is sooo cute


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Her puppies are so pretty. Wish I was on the market for a cute baby.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Cindy has gorgeous malt puppies!!! She takes all the time in the world with you and such a nice person!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I haven't been around much these last couple of days, how did I miss this? Yes, my darling Gigi is from Cindy!:wub: Cindy has the prettiest babies, but I'm a tad bias.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw! cuties!!! 
I seriously want another malt now!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That Mona Lisa is gorgeous!!! 

HINT: If you're looking......go for HER......HURRY!!!

I bet the babies will be just as pretty.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Awwwwwww....babies!!!!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awww the babies are so precious!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

ilovemymaltese said:


> I haven't been around much these last couple of days, how did I miss this? Yes, my darling Gigi is from Cindy!:wub: Cindy has the prettiest babies, but I'm a tad bias.


You have every right to be!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo god those babies r to die for , i sooo want another pup. and mona lisa gorgeous ..


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I called Cindy about Mona Lisa and she has found her forever home!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I can access the pages given in the OP--but how do you get to the rest of Cindy's website? I wanted to see the father of the babies on the "Boys" page. Google doesn't have an answer.:blink:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

boys

Here you go!

I'm not sure how up to date her site is, since Mona Lisa isn't even listed on the girls page. I'd love to see the pups she is now showing. Those pups look sooo cute and they look like they will have amazing coats!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

She hasn't updated the rest of her site in ages/years. LOL Most of her current dogs aren't on there. Gigi parents aren't on there either.

http://www.wtv-zone.com/cameo5252/pedigrees/


----------



## maltluvr (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello
I am Cindy of Silkess Maltese. I see Briana has posted a link to a directory of mine 
that has pedigrees in it. 

I do not know how Briana came to have access to this directory, but it is a private page, not a public one. It should have not been posted, certainly not without my permission. 

That being said, there is nothing on this page that I would not want anyone to see. However, these pedigrees are for dogs I own, dogs I have owned and retired, and dogs never owned by me, but belonging to friends. It does not have pedigrees of some current dogs. It is mostly "old" information.

I have asked Briana to have the link removed, and I hope she will. If anyone wants pedigrees of my dogs, go to my website at http://MaltesePuppy.info , as many are there with pictures. For any other pedigrees of mine, please contact me directly.

I apologize for this unfortunate event.

Cindy


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

maltluvr said:


> Hello
> I am Cindy of Silkess Maltese. I see Briana has posted a link to a directory of mine
> that has pedigrees in it.
> 
> ...


I apologize! It's removed now. I don't remember how I came across that site but its been in my favorites for ages! But thank you for posting that, we love to look at pedigrees here and I always say your babies have some of the best.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maltluvr said:


> Hello
> I am Cindy of Silkess Maltese. I see Briana has posted a link to a directory of mine
> that has pedigrees in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up Cindy!

Will you be at the Maltese Nationals next week? Hope so!


----------



## maltluvr (Dec 8, 2006)

This has all been taken care of, and I want everyone to know that Briana did nothing wrong. It was a simple mistake of mine that caused this. 

All is well !

Stacy- No, I will not be there. I was going to take a boy of mine to give to Jeanne Haley to show for me in CA, but she will not be able to attend, so we will make other plans.

Cindy

Cindy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maltluvr said:


> This has all been taken care of, and I want everyone to know that Briana did nothing wrong. It was a simple mistake of mine that caused this.
> 
> All is well !
> 
> ...


Oh good! I look forward to seeing your boy showing here in California. The boy that Jeanne has been showing (Wyatt) is OMG drop-dead gorgeous!!


----------

